# Dometic 9100 Power awning with vinyl weathershield



## Wolfpack1965 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello all, 

I've been trying to get a Dometic 9100 Power awning with the vinyl weathershield.  I want this instead of the metal weathershield because I don't have enough clearance between my door and the rail, at least according to their specifications.  

I've ordered the awning and have received 3 and sent them back or in the process of sending them back because they don't have the vinyl wrap (or what I consider the weathershield) that goes around the awning.  

Does anyone have experience with what I'm looking for and do you have any pictures so that I could show the suppliers what I want.  Or should I go with the metal weathershield?

Measurement from the rail to the door is about 7 inches.

Thank you in advance for your help and advice. 
Rich


----------

